# Ruger 10/22 build



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Starting my 10/22 build. 
Started with a stock black gun I've had for over 30 years. 
Sent the trigger assembly off to Brimstone gun smithing to have the parts polished and pull set to 2.75#
Debating on which laminated stock to order. 
Found a 18.5" carbon fiber bull barrel for less than $200.00
Stripped and polished the bolt and receiver.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Other side
I will post more pics as the project progresses


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You can't tell in the picture but the bolt has a mirror finish. 
Progressed to 2000 grit sandpaper. Wet sanded with light oil.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Purdy


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Go with a Hogue stock is you’re using a true carbon barrel.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard great things about the brimstone triggers.

My 10-22 is probably my favorite gun to shoot. Especially suppressed.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Go with a Hogue stock is you’re using a true carbon barrel.


Thanks I'll check those out.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Jackpot!!
Found this Simmons 3-9x40 in the safe. 
Perfect for the 10/22


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Flipped pic?


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Love a custom build on the 10/22, got two hole punchers right now that it would be hard to part with. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Feb 18, 2017)

I like the Magpul stock for the 10/22.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Ordered my Carbon Fiber Barrel. Debated on whether or not to replace the charger handle. I don't like the knurled ones. Found a Skeletonized extended one, should look good. Haven't made up my mind in a stock yet. I like the Hogue stock but I want a showier look. Probably going with a laminated Barracuda style stock for the .920 barrel. I'll post pics when the barrel comes in.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this is the stock I'm gonna get.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Other side


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boyds? Looks good!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

It's sort of a Boyds Clone.
Has some extras like laser stippling on the gripping areas. 
Comes from a company called Mike's stocks on ebay.
$177.95

Actually found that a Boyd's is less money directly from Boyd's only $137.00 W/O the Laser Stippling

Ordered the Boyd's stock today.

 BUILD & PRICE 







*Ruger 10/22.*

*Barracuda Ruger 10/22*

Item #: 3Z2681W221ZZ

Starting Price $137.00


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Looks good


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Going to be a nice looking gun.


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

I may have a houge over mold in black for sale soon.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My Carbon Fiber barrel is scheduled for delivery today!!
I'll post pics when I get it. 
I'm as excited as a kid on Christmas!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Barrel came in!!
Mating it to the receiver now. 
Using a dab of anti seize.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's fancy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I pad only lets me post 1 pic at a time


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Threaded muzzle


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Barrel mounted to the receiver. Polished the inside of the receiver for smoother operation. Will have to remove the bolt to install the new charging handle and spring when it comes. Recoil buffer came today as well..
That will be installed upon final assembly.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Parts have been slow to come in. 
I look for the stock and the trigger to take another week. 
Boyd's told me they build stocks to order in 5-7 days from the order date.Got the muzzle Brake and the extended charger


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Extended charger handle


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The package so far


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Needs a suppressor!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Receiver, Just got an Email from Boyd's, The stock shipped today!!
WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> Needs a suppressor!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I will be getting one. 
Been checking them out today.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> I will be getting one.
> Been checking them out today.


You’ve got me wanting to do mine now. Ill start looking on the net for parts.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Before Picture.
Standard Ruger 10/22 Carbine.
Black receiver and trigger group.










I will post a pic of the finished gun next week when I get the trigger and the stock


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Settled on a Bowers USS 22 suppressor. 
Great reviews and stainless steel. 
Any other recommendations??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Silencerco Sparrow is tested to be one of the quietest rimfire cans on the market. And you can usually find them for $300


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

X2 for silencerco sparrow









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

i checked out the sparrow. 
Bowers is rated a little better, and a little quieter. 
Sparrow is choice #2 right now. 
Thanks for the input. 
I'll have to make a decision between the two.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> X2 for silencerco sparrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badass takedown fo sho


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Silencerco Sparrow is tested to be one of the quietest rimfire cans on the market. And you can usually find them for $300


Now I'm leaning toward the Sparrow. Easier to clean lighter and smaller length and diameter. But all I can find are over $500.00
Who has them for around $300??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

$300 is gonna be a stretch... I do know Splitine and I both got ours in sale at the same place for $299... finding them on sale is pretty rare. 

Capital armory has them for $425 currently and run sales often. If you end up buying online, regardless of what can you go with, you will have to form 3 transfer to a local shop. My good friend Nick can help with that process if you're in the Gulf Breeze area. His NFA paperwork prices are about the cheapest around. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Grab a gun had them for $299 not long ago but then you have to pay the transfer.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. 
No hurry , I'll wait and get one on sale. 
Got email notification trigger has shipped as well as the stock. 
Giddy as a kiddy


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Did a google price search and found the Silencerco Sparrow on sale for $249.95
Kentucky Gun Company. 
Let the process begin. 
I heard they have cut the wait time to about 4 months.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Did a google price search and found the Silencerco Sparrow on sale for $249.95
> Kentucky Gun Company.
> Let the process begin.
> I heard they have cut the wait time to about 4 months.


If you buy as an individual and not on a trust it’s about 4.5-5 months.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> If you buy as an individual and not on a trust it’s about 4.5-5 months.


Thanks
I'll check that out.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Completed!
Well except for a suppressor..


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

iPad only lets me post one pic at a time for some reason


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

#3 flip side


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

#4 another one


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

On a deer hide


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Other side


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Close up


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Last one gonna go get it sighted in.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The Brimstone trigger is set at 2.75# 
Really breaks nicely.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Note from the gunsmith that did the work.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Before Picture.
> Standard Ruger 10/22 Carbine.
> Black receiver and trigger group.
> 
> ...


Before


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's pretty sexy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Stripped the paint from the receiver and trigger assembly. 
Sent the bolt and trigger off to be tricked out 
Polished the receiver inside and out with different grits of sand paper and polishing compound with a Dremel tool
Bought an 18.5" carbon fiber pre stressed barrel 
Bought a target grade recoil buffer
Bought an extended magazine release
Had the Simmons 3x9x40 scope in the safe. 
Bought a cheap muzzle break to use until I get a suppressor
Bought an extended skelotonized charger handle and recoil spring assembly 
Bought a Boyd's Barracuda stock. 
Total investment on my 30+ y/o Ruger about $400.00 
But it's fun and it's cool.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Any of you look at the dead air .22 suppressor?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

N-Reel-Trouble said:


> Any of you look at the dead air .22 suppressor?


I don't think I remember that one. 
The Sparrow is easily disassembled and cleaned. 
That's a big deal with a suppressor.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That suppressor does have some really good reviews


N-Reel-Trouble said:


> Any of you look at the dead air .22 suppressor?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy has a few dead air cans. They are definitely quality 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Boardfeet said:


> Completed!
> Well except for a suppressor..


Thats awesome. Excellent job, looks great.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Feb 18, 2017)

How about a picture of a 50 yard 5 shot group.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Very nice! I really enjoy shooting a 22. 

I did a similar, poor mans version, with a Remington 597. I had the barrel cut down and shot it last week with my sparrow. That thing is so much fun with subs.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Marsh Pirate said:


> How about a picture of a 50 yard 5 shot group.


I'll do that.
Haven't even had a chance to fire the rifle as of yet.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Very nice! I really enjoy shooting a 22.
> 
> I did a similar, poor mans version, with a Remington 597. I had the barrel cut down and shot it last week with my sparrow. That thing is so much fun with subs.



I have a 597 also. It's completely stock. may be my next project.


----------

